# Christmas Card Exchange



## Michaela (Nov 14, 2008)

I am trying to arrange a Christmas Card Exchange between staff and sponsors, would any of you be interested? I already have a few Mod addresses. We had a staff one last year and it was really fun to get cards (for me) from America.  Please don't send me your address if you aren't going to send a card to everyone on the list of course, that's a little unfair. 

So, PM me your address if you are interested.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks to those who have sent their addresses so far.


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 18, 2008)

Oooh, cool!:biggrin2: PM sent!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2008)

What's our count at so far?


----------



## Michaela (Nov 20, 2008)

We have 12 so far, more are welcome to send their addresses if they want. 

Michaela
Cathy (BlueGiants)
Minda (Elf Mommy)
Jen (mouse_chalk)
Alicia (JadeIcing)
Crystal (AngelnSnuffy)
Amy (Undergunfire)
Katie (Tundrakatiebean)
Susan (Soooska)
Kelly (KellyJade)
Michelle (SwanLake)
Rebecca (Becknutt)


----------



## Michaela (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, all the addresses are sent, I don't think I missed anyone out!? Please let me know if I did.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 9, 2008)

I got a beautiful card today from Susan.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too! Thanks for the great pic Susan!! 

My cards are going out this week.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine will be going out tomorrow if I can get my Chemistry essay finished and write them up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Me too! Thanks for the great pic Susan!!
> 
> My cards are going out this week.


What she said! I will be working on mine soon!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too! It was lovely thank you Susan! I was so excited to get a card from Canada lol! 

Mine are going out tomorrow too! Although I fear that mine will look rubbish in comparison to that beautiful card and picture lol


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 9, 2008)

I got Susan's card today! It was a big hit!

I sent mine on Saturday


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it was so much fun for me to send cards to to my friends here on RO.

The Bunnies all had fun doing their pictures. NOT LOL

Susan







PS

I can't believe how fast you guys got them, I malied them last Thursday.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> PS
> 
> I can't believe how fast you guys got them, I malied them last Thursday.


No, the pleasure was all ours! I love the pic inside! Poor bunnies lol...... :laughsmiley:

This fills me with a bit more confidence though lol, because the last *guaranteed* posting date for Canada and the US from the UK is tomorrow!! Saying that I sent a parcel to Ali recently that was supposed to take '10-15 days' and arrived within 5 I think?


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 10, 2008)

I completely missed this post! I guess its too late now 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Ali just messaged me so if anyone still hasn't sent them please let me know your addresses and maybe then I can still do a few 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh I didn't see this, Fran! Want me to send you the list of addresses?


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 11, 2008)

I got Katie's card today! The cutest postcard! I love the little bunny starbucks cup. lol. My daughter came running in with the mail yelling "You got a card from Alaska!" 

Oh and I also mailed mine out today!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I got Katie's card today! The cutest postcard! I love the little bunny starbucks cup. lol. My daughter came running in with the mail yelling "You got a card from Alaska!"
> 
> Oh and I also mailed mine out today!



Isnt it cute! 

I am doing this in several groups! SO I get tons!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't get any Christmas Cards yet.



























Susan:sad::cry2


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 13, 2008)

I got Katie's and Susan's.....thanks, you guys :biggrin2:!!!



I need to buy some cards and get a move on :shock:! My brain has been focused on getting Mint's & her babies adopted out AND focusing on packing...so we can move into our new house on the 26th!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be sending yours with the ornament Amy. :shock:I may have some material for you. I am never going to use it.


----------



## swanlake (Dec 13, 2008)

i was psyched to get a card from alaska. everyone in my family was jealous!

mine are going out today, i just had to finish making them


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 14, 2008)

From the peoples addresses I have I've written them... I'm going to post the UK ones with all my Mums normal cards tomorrow but the Airmail ones may take a while, might not be there in time for Christmas but hey! Extend the joy after Christmas 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 15, 2008)

I recieved 2 Beautiful cards today. YIPEE.

Thanks Kelly and Cathy.

I look forward to my mail everyday now. Not just bills coming in.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for the card, Cathy! It was adorable and you have the most precious hand writing :biggrin2:!


----------



## swanlake (Dec 15, 2008)

i agree, Cathy you have GORGEOUS handwriting!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 15, 2008)

I think lil ol' Blighty is just too far away lol, because I have only received Susan's card so far!:cry1: Stupid Royal Mail! Another reason to move to San Francisco (lol, like I needed another!)


I warn you now, that my handwriting is TERRIBLE. I just don't have cause to write much anymore and it's slipped a lot... 

Also, some of you have too many bunnies lol!  I tried to include them all in the card but there wasn't always enough space.... Doesn't help that my cards are small lol....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 16, 2008)

The postman loves me today!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Thank you Katie and Kelly for the beautiful cards! :biggrin2::biggrin2:

I love the stamps on the envelopes as well... I think I might have to keep them!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 16, 2008)

My cards went out yesterday, lets see how long they take to arrive....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 16, 2008)

*Thanks Katie for the Christmas card. Very **cute*.

*Susan*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 17, 2008)

Susan, Katie and Kelly, I have received yours and they are so darn cute!

I love doing this! Mine are going out tomorrow and we got the printer working, so, yay!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Cathy, I received yours this morning! I LOVE your handwriting! And the Chalk-alike on the front! Soooo cute! 

I don't think I've been given this many Christmas Cards since I was at school and we used to do the 'post' thing lol... It's very exciting!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 18, 2008)

Cathy, I got yours today too. thank you so much! Mine are in route to ya 'all, haha. I had to include a pic, realized one part of the ink was out when we went to do the cards, darn it. 

But, it is a good pic we got to send, yay.














P.S. As far as I know, you as a member can use these emots in your posts. Just copy and paste into your post for now. Thanks!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 18, 2008)

I got 2 more cards today. YEAH!

Thanks Fran and Michelle, Beautiful cards.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 19, 2008)

I just opened Michaela's card! Yay! Thanks, it's very cute!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 19, 2008)

Jen have you received mine yet? It was sent 1st class on Tuesday so it should have been with you by today!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I got 2 more cards today. YEAH!
> 
> Thanks Fran and Michelle, Beautiful cards.
> 
> Susan


Was that mine? If it is woah that is quick! Who else here is called Fran *scratches head*

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 19, 2008)

No, not yet! :? Which is strange since Susan has received yours lol! :?

Did you get mine yet?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 19, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I got 2 more cards today. YEAH!
> ...


Luvmyzoocrew is Fran but she wasn't on the list! You were the only Fran I posted to!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah I figured it was Luvmyzoocrew too but she isn't on the posting list. That is odd!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 19, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Yeah I figured it was Luvmyzoocrew too but she isn't on the posting list. That is odd!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


It just goes to prove....

That Royal Mail SUCKS! :X


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes Fran that was yours.

Susan:bunny18


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 19, 2008)

WHHHHHAAAT!!

So it took 2 days to get to CANADA and still hasn't arrived in BRISTOL!!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL I am doing mine now.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I've been so busy I missed this but I will just post mine here for everyone to see.












These are from last year. I just don't have the heart to make new ones this year.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> WHHHHHAAAT!!
> 
> So it took 2 days to get to CANADA and still hasn't arrived in BRISTOL!!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Fran yours arrived this morning!! It's brilliant! Thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't finish yesterday. I ended up with a headache. Well my RO ones are done. Not the other groups.:grumpy:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 20, 2008)

Yay! Jen which one did I send uuo? I did a few different designs.

Got my first two today from Susan and Jen! Susan that pic was so funny, and Jen yours were so cute!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 20, 2008)

I got all my cards done and got them sent out on Thursday :biggrin2:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I got all my cards done and got them sent out on Thursday :biggrin2:.


:shockM me your addy.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 20, 2008)

I sent mine out earlier in the week, they told me they aren't guaranteed to get to the US or Canada on time, so I'm really sorry if they are late. UK should be ok though. 

And thank you so much to everyone who sent me one so far! I have got a card from Susan, Katie, Kelly, Cathy, Jen & Fran!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

I personally feel it makes the holidays last longer. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I sent mine out earlier in the week, they told me they aren't guaranteed to get to the US or Canada on time, so I'm really sorry if they are late. UK should be ok though.
> 
> And thank you so much to everyone who sent me one so far! I have got a card from Susan, Katie, Kelly, Cathy, Jen & Fran!


YAY! I'm glad mine arrived somewhere! 

I sent mine out beginning of last week. I think.... I forget now lol... 

But it seems the post in Bristol has been terrible recently- not arriving til 5pm, the post boxes at the sorting office were overflowing :shock: (lucky I did mine over the counter), etc etc.... Once they got out of the country I'm sure they'd take no time!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you Michelle and Cathy! I received your cards this week. I've been sick all friggin week, ugh. That's also why I haven't been on. Hoping to get over this soon, so is hubby.

Merry Christmas to everyone and I look forward to receiving everyone's card and for you all to receive mine, yay!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 22, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I've been sick all friggin week, ugh. That's also why I haven't been on. Hoping to get over this soon, so is hubby.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone and I look forward to receiving everyone's card and for you all to receive mine, yay!



Hope you're feeling much better soon. I had a miserable sore throat and cold last week... The stress from the holidays doesn't help much! Gets lots of rest!

Wishing everyone a VERY Merry Christmas and a peaceful, healthy, Happy New Year! :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww Crystal I hope you feel better soon! :hug:

Cathy maybe you sent something in the envelope of your card then because I've had a sore throat all day! 

Michelle, I got your card this morning! Thank you!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 22, 2008)

I got 2 beautiful cards today!:bunnydance::bunnydance: Thank you Michelle and Crystal!

I also got cards from Susan, Katie and Cathy so far. Thanks so much everyone !


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 22, 2008)

I've received cards from Susan, Crystal, Kelly, Katie, Michelle and today from Michaela! Thank you so much! 

It's been so cheery to get cards from all over the world! I have them hung on ribbons next to our Advent calendar. :biggrin2: Thank you very much!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 23, 2008)

I received cards from the UK today! So exciting! I had a mailbox ful of cards. 

Thanks Michaela, Jen, and Amy! :hugsquish:

You all have the cutest cards, it's making me wish I would have spent more time and found bunny cards! My card tree is covered with the most beautiful bunnies.

Has anyone received mine?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Jen I got your card today. Very cute.

Susan


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 23, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Cathy maybe you sent something in the envelope of your card then because I've had a sore throat all day!


Awwww Jen, I really hope not! Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 23, 2008)

YAY! My cards have arrived? That's great! I was so worried about them because I posted them after the guaranteed posting date lol....

Crystal, yours arrived today!  Thank you!

Becknutt, I've not received yours yet.... I'm sure it'll be here tomorrow though...

My throat is better today luckily.... I have SO much to do! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

Two more came today. :weee::nod

Thank you Michaela and Crystal. Love the picture Crystal and of course Piglet is my favorite, I even have a tatoo of him.

Btw Crystalwhen are you sending Snuff to me? If you run fast now I will get him by tomorrow at dinner time.

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 23, 2008)

It is SO nice to come home and get such delightful Christmas cards! I got two more today from Becky and Amy! (And my kids can't figure out where I got so many friends from!!)


----------



## Michaela (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh yayy I'm so glad that you guys are getting mine! 

I got two more today, from Crystal and Michelle, thanks so much! :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I'm so glad you all loved the card and pic of Snuff!

Everyone, have a great Christmas and a very happy New Year!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2008)

I got your card today Becky, thanks so much. Such a Beautiful card.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Dec 24, 2008)

Arg! Im so mad I missed out on the exchange this year. With student teaching ending and being so busy helping my dad at work I knew I wouldnt have time for cards. Add to that I have 10 bunnies here right now (bunnysitting 4) and two girls were spayed last week- its madness I tell you!

Well, heres my card to you all:

Merry Christmas!

















Love, Haley, Basil, Max, Biggie Max, Tumnus, Lucy and Molly


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 24, 2008)

Jen! I got your card today! Such a lovely surprise on Christmas Eve! (Good Timing!) 

Thanks for the greetings Haley! Hope things calm down for you and the buns! Wishing you the best in the coming New Year!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 29, 2008)

Becky, thank you for your beautiful card! That is the last one I got, I hope I get Michaela's soon:?.

Haley, thanks for those beautiful pics of the babies! I hope you're having a great holiday season, sorry we don't get to talk much anymore. You keep up with student teaching, how are you liking it? We all miss you, girl! Happy New Year to you andthe famif I don't talk to you.

Thank you everyone, again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

I still havent gotten them all but didnt get to send mine! I am going tomorrow along with some packages!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

SENT! An other stuff!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 30, 2008)

On Saturday I received Amy and Becknutt's cards! Thank you guys! I think that's everyone now, save for Ali? 

I'm SO glad mine arrived! I had thought that posting them after the guaranteed delivery date was risky, but I'm glad they made it anyway  Next year if we do this again I shall think to include pictures!

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I can't believe it's all over!:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont think I got yours Jen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

Minda (Elf Mommy)
Jen (mouse_chalk)
Rebecca (Becknutt)

I dont see cards from these people. 

I have about 100 cards to go through so I will let everyone know who is missing. Also I KNOW Jens is.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have about 100 cards to go through so I will let everyone know who is missing. Also I KNOW Jens is.



:cry1:

That sucks!

I don't have Minda's card either!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

Ithink I have Rebecca.


----------



## juliew19673 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry I was such a schleppy person this year and missed this fun idea - next year I'm in.. Loved reading the posts though!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 31, 2008)

Amy I got your card today, thanks.

Susan


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry they are late! I can't belive mine got to the UK before some of the states....the post office stinks! I've always known my local post office is slow. If I mail anything from here it takes 2 days longer than if I mail it from work, 20min away.

Value those cards,my dear Fluffy is on them.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm doing something a little special....soo....,it's taken me a little more time. Sorry!!!! They'll get there...they just won't be Christmas cards per se 

Minda


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2008)

Just fine with me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2009)

I got mine from Michaela and Jen! Thanks, guys! I love them. So, Ali, yours should be there soon from Jen I would imagine.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2009)

Ali, I got your card today. Thanks so much and thanks for your kind message.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Anytime Susan! I was so happy for you to join.

If I was to set one up for Easter who would join in on this?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2009)

Me!!!!I'd love to do Easter cards.

Susaninkbouce:inkelepht::happyrabbit::bunny18:rabbithop:running bunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont usually send Easter cards but I'd love to join in, it would make a nice change! 

Ali, did mine arrive yet?! Yours hasn't arrived here either!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I dont usually send Easter cards but I'd love to join in, it would make a nice change!
> 
> Ali, did mine arrive yet?! Yours hasn't arrived here either!




NOT DO EASTER CARDS?? You have bunnieS!!!! How can you not?

Yes it did!

I sent yours in with the bunnies and your surprise.:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 6, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> NOT DO EASTER CARDS?? You have bunnieS!!!! How can you not?
> 
> Yes it did!
> 
> I sent yours in with the bunnies and your surprise.:biggrin2:


You sent me bunnies? Dallas and Chibi? Maybe Wyatt? Thank you! I knew you'd see sense someday!  :biggrin2:

:laughsmiley:


Do you know, it's funny, before I had bunnies, I never really associated the whole bunny/easter thing! I don't know why! 

I guess it will be a whole lot easier to find bunny cards then lol! You would not believe how long I searched for those pink ones!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2009)

:shock:Buy bunny cards?? WHY? You have bunnies make your own.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 7, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:Buy bunny cards?? WHY? You have bunnies make your own.


:shock: You don't realise the lack of creative bones in my body lol! But, if I start now, they may be done by Easter!


----------

